# someone tried taking my babies!!!!!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im stick in shock over what just happened,about 2 hours ago i decided id go take jacob and tyke and patch and rio for a walk.
i had only been walking for about 5 mins when i see this tall dark man get off of the bus and start running towards me, :shock: 
anyway i carried on walking and he came running up to me at this point rio was going mad and jacob protecting mummy
and this man said are they all your dogs and i said yes then he went to grab the leads i sooo lost it these are my babies were talking about now!!! :shock: 
i pulled the leads back and he starting swearing saying he would walk them i was having none of it then thank god for rio my pug its not like her but she launched at him barking and growling think she knew i was scared :shock: 
to so i grabbed then all and started going towards my aunts as i was closer to her house he kept following and rio was going mad :shock: 
he finally backed off and i see him running off in the other direction :evil: :shock: i was so scared and so angry at the same time if rio wasnt there i dont know what i would have done he was trying to grab jacob and tyke!!
what a total**!$
i cant belive it


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

OMG what a psycho! I am so glad he didn't get away with anything. That is so scary!


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG! What an awful person! Was there other people around? It just kills me to think that there are people in this world who would try to do that to a person. I know what you mean... our pups are our children to us! The crazys come out more and more the closer it gets to Christmas... be careful!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it was really scary in broad daylight there were other people about but n one paid any attention it scares me to think if rio wasnt there maybe he would have got away with one of my babies


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm glad that his little plan didnt work... what a scum bag! And shame on the people pretending nothing was happening! 
I was at a grocery store once and watched this little girl being pulled into a car screaming, crying, and kicking. It was probably none of my business but I walked to the car and asked her (the little girl) if she knew the person who was putting her in the car. She said "this is my Mommy". I felt bad, but her Mom only thanked me for caring, and actually told me that I did the right thing. You just never know!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know jodie thats what i thought and i was near my aunts anyway thats why i tried going there if he saw where i lived i would be sooo worried luckily enough he ran off think rio scared him lol


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Way to go Rio!!!! Sorry to hear about that happening... it must have been really scary. Didn't something similar just happen to another member? I thought I remembered reading that. Anyhow... glad everything worked out for you


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG Im so sorry that happened, i would be petrified!  

Im glad he didnt get what he wanted....what an #$£[email protected]

 Im glad all is ok, and well done Rio! xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know she was fab iv never seen her get like that before


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:shock: That is so scary! In broad daylight and no one helped? Horrible. Maybe you could carry pepper spray or a whistle. I can't believe that happened! :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah in daylight , this area is know for its gangs though and we had trouble before when a kid got beat up really bad no one would help him and my mum was the only one to pull the boy off him who was beating him up! :shock: 
everyone turns there backs round here


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG :shock: I would have freaked out. I'm so glad everyone's ok.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

That is very scary. I remember when I went to school in NYC I got the same feeling that if I needed help no one would. Maybe you could attach their leashes to you?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMg that would be so scary! I'm so glad you and your babies are okay. :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i just think its prob not wise for me to walk them in this area from now on il ake them in the car out furthur where its nicer


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

You poor babe...call the police if you haven't already so that it is on file.

Big hug...esp to Rio xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:shock: omg :shock: thast awful vic i am glad you are all ok tho


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG!!!!! I Cant Believe it! How terrifying!!!!!    

Make sure you call the police and report it.

What a 'bleep.' :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Hope you and the crew are OK, so glad he didnt get away with any of them, that would've been horrible.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah were all fine it did freak me out a bit though i must say i know i wont be walking them around here anymore


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah were all fine it did freak me out a bit though i must say i know i wont be walking them around here anymore


I got freaked out when a 'dodgy looking' boy came up to stroke Minnie, I can't imagine someone actually trying to snatch her!!! Thank God its all ok :wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

What a nightmare Vicki! He may have been a 'care in the community' case. The thing is these days totally sane people do this kinda thing, so its hard to tell and you dont know where your safe anymore! *HUGS*


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

Gee Whizz the ***** 
So glad you all safe!
well done Puggy!!!

I do worry about that happening sometimes especially as my puggys are so small & scared when approached  also my shih tzu is super friendly to anyone...My son has BIG staffs 13 & 10 older but hard :shock: and they are good when I take my babies out...none comes near!!!!

Even tho if i meet staffies in the park etc...I pick my wee ones up! all 3!!!

Cant wait till I get my Buggy I will pack them all in :lol: 

Hope the shock goes quick...poor love XXXXXXXX for them alll & you


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks they are fine i think jacob thought oh whos this then someone giving me treats lol he is a little doughnut lol


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

That's frightening. I think I would have called the police. I'm glad you and your babies are okay.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG that is so scary!! I can't believe someone would actually come up to you and do that! This world is crazy! I'm so sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi
I think you should call the police too also..just told Hubby who KINDA works within the police/prison service  and he said Deffo call even just to inform them as it will be logged in the incident book....


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok will prob do that as dont want anyone else to have to have to go through that


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!!! that must have been so scary....

some people don't realise that dogs are not objects they are like babys to us...


what a physcopath :evil: 

   



im glad he never managed to take or hurt your babys


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

CooperChi said:


> OMg that would be so scary! I'm so glad you and your babies are okay. :shock:


 :shock: Ditto and definately call the police just to report..so in case it happens to someone else they might have a clue how the ****** works! (I actually just wrote stars...I can't find the appropiate word to call the guy! :x )


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG, Vic! :shock: How awful! I always think that if something like that ever happened to me I would just raise such a ruckus that everyone would come running. I never thought about what would happen if no one cared to help! :shock: I am so glad you are all ok.


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm glad your babies are okay! I don't know what I would do in that situation!


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

I can't believe that! What a Jerk :twisted: I'm so glad you and your babies are OK :wave:


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

OMG!!! I'm so glad they are OK!!! I'm new here and freaked when I was it was your post! :shock: 

First, call the police and report it. Chances are if he was after yours then he could steal someone else's doggie and it may not turn out so well. :love9: 

Second, give Rio a treat. His bravery to protect his pack and mommy was outstanding! :twisted: <---rio's face when being invaded


and Third, Give them all hugs and kisses and thank God that creep wasn't successfull!! :angel7: 


Thats my advise! I also think the pepper spray is a good idea too!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

That's so scary. Its similar to what happened to me when the people tried to snatch Ivy. I still havent walked her on my own since then.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How scary! I think I'd still be shaking if something like that happened to me. Thank goodness for Rio saving the day.

I'm glad to hear you won't be walking in that area anymore. It's a shame when someone can't walk their dogs in broad daylight without being accosted. Sad world we live in.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: :shock: I can't believe that! I'm so glad that he didn't get your babies. How scary that must have been for you.


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*that is awful*

I would have died. Really That is so freaky. I dont walk anywhere unless someone can come with me.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is really scary. Why do people have to be like that?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG that had to be the worst feeling in the world!!! My biggest fear is losing my chi's...OMG it makes me sick to my stomach to even think about it :evil: . I am so glad he didnt take them. I am so sorry that happened


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

:shock: 

That's terrible, how can people do that?!! :evil:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite iv just got back from ring craft class i have to say i was proper nervous about taking them out again after what happened but my b/friend come with me he always does now so thats good having someone with me only stayed there for half hour though as i just wanted to get home
it is really worrying though its something you read about but dont expect


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I never really think about that sort of thing happening to Lexi but I will definitely be extra cautious. It could happen anywhere I guess.
It's a good thing I always carry Lexi through the city centre when I'm there, when I used to walk her I'd get all sorts of strange looking characters staring at her, so worrying :? 

Best thing to do is get all cuddled up with your babies and try and put it out of your head, it was a horrible thing to happen...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I heard on the news just this morning that Chihuahuas are a very high theft item right now. Makes me very nervous about taking mine anywhere! :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah iv heard that for a while now coz they are hard to find and expensive its terrible


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

One of my friend's had her chi stolen from her apartment. The microchip was what saved her.

I cannot believe that people can stoop so low to do such a thing. I can't stand it when people ask me if they can hold my dogs. Umm... no.


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

OHMIGOODNESS!! I'm so glad yall are ok!! There is something on the news every now and then here in Dallas about puppies being stolen, I think that is so horrible!! I'm glad Rio was there!!


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

That is so scary, I'm glad that all of you are alright. What a scary expierence. I'm just gald that you all are alright and he didn't get your babies.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a scary exerience Vicki! :shock: BTW you don't leave your chi's in the yard unattended for any length of time do you? When I was in Queensland in June someone was telling me about her friend who had her beloved little chi stolen from her yard and then a short time later her little fox terrier was also stolen!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i normally give them the run of the garden il have to keep close eye on them now and watch them when they are out playing


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I used to let mine run in and out thru' a tied open cat door to an enclosed yard part, but now only let them be unattended outside for short periods on our gated enclosed sundeck which is directly outside our floor to ceiling lounge windows where I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i'm glad nothing happened , imagine that :? freaks are all over the place these days .........;

kisses nat


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

this is such a terrible story!! i cant believe this has happened to you, and in broad daylight!!

I have to say, i always get scared when im out at night with my biys, coz you always hear people saying how much they want them etc and most of the time people are joking but you never can tell. 

This is the problem with the ever increasing prices of chihuahuas, they are no longer seen as a beloved pet but as a money spinning machine. It is just terrible that anybody could even contemplate stealing your babies let alone actually attempting it. Oh i feel so angry!!

I live near manchester and a few months ago i read an article in a newspaper about somebody leaving their chi in the car for 2 minutes while they went into a newsagent, and when they returned the car had been broken into and the puppy was gone. They then sent the family a ransom letter!!!!


----------

